# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maaglast en medicatie

## LUKA

Hi iedereen,

ik heb een probleem.. Ik neem pilletjes antidepressieva,neuroleptica en maagpilletjes(pantomed40).. Jaja,heb ook een aangeboren maagbreuk.. 
Nu,mijn maag verteerd die pilletjes heel slecht en heb al jaren last van terugkerend maagzuur.. Heb al verschillende maag en darmdokters afgelopen en volgens hen ligt het grote probleem aan die pilletjes..
Ze kunnen weinig voor me doen zolang ik abilify en sipralexa slik
ik kan echter niet zonder.. Ik ben het vertrouwen in dokters in het algemeen een beetje kwijt want ben al genoeg van het kastje naar de muur gestuurd

zit iemand in dezelfde situatie of weet iemand raad?


Groetjes

----------

